# Seeking Recipe for Martha Washington Candy



## Tasha (Dec 19, 2004)

My friend asked me to find a recipe for Martha Washington Candy... can any of you wonderful people help me out please??

Happy Holidays!


----------



## MJ (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow there are so many.
Try looking here.


----------



## Tasha (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kitty in Beautiful South (Dec 22, 2004)

Tasha said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!



Here's mine from the 1950s: 


                       Martha Washington's Candies

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  2       (1 lb.) boxes  powdered sugar
  1                can  condensed milk, sweetened
  1                qt.  pecans -- ground
     1/4           lb.  butter
  2          teaspoons  vanilla
                        wine, mint extract, or candied cherries
  1       (12 oz.) bag  chocolate chips
     1/8           lb.  paraffin wax

Melt butter, add sugar, milk, vanilla and pecans.  Mix well.  Chill.  Divide and put wine in part, mint in part, or candied cherry centers. 

Roll in balls and dip in a mixture of the chocolate melted together in the top of a double boiler.  Melt the paraffin and pour in chips.

Description:
  "Mildred made this at Christmas"


----------



## Audeo (Dec 24, 2004)

These are really delicious candies, a take, if you will, on Mounds Bars...or balls in this case.

However, the use of parafin wax is very old-fashioned, a requirement to give chocolate some snap, make it firm and prevent it from melting upon touch before folks started tempering.

Parafin wax is a petroleum-based product and I strongly discourage anyone from ingesting the stuff, so please dip these candy balls into tempered chocolate instead!!!  And they taste so very much better, too!


----------

